# 102 Celsius for Samsung 960 EVO 500gb?



## Space Lynx (Nov 14, 2017)

Hello, I put a 960 evo in my laptop last week, HWINFO has drive temp and drive temp 2 as two diff readouts.

drive 1 never goes above 70 celsius when gaming, but drive temp 2 hits 102 celsius (i am only talking about 1 m.2 here, i only own one m.2 drive) so why is it giving me to temperature readouts, and why are they so far apart in number...

should i refund and just grab a reg ssd to keep temps cool?


----------



## Vya Domus (Nov 14, 2017)

These can get pretty hot , I don't know if it can reach 100C though. Is the drive also becoming slower when it hits these kinds of temperatures ?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 14, 2017)

They do have heat sinks for nVME and m.2 SSD's.

 Although I have a few Samsung solid-state drives & their temperature readings seem to always be wrong, meaning WAY too high, but from ehat ive heard yours may be actual reading, since those tend to apparently run hotter. Get a HS for it


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 14, 2017)

The drives should throttle at 70C IIRC... Are you noticing performance decreases after 70C?

Although they have heatsinks, its in a laptop... so small ones if any will fit there.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 14, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> The drives should throttle at 70C IIRC... Are you noticing performance decreases after 70C?
> 
> Although they have heatsinks, its in a laptop... so small ones if any will fit there.




 Oh shit ,yeah if it's in a laptop then your options are going to be excruciatingly limited


----------



## EdInk (Nov 14, 2017)

RIP performance. Need some airflow across that component.

I'd suspect temps are one for memory chip other for its controller. Unhappy with temps get a regular SSD, doubt you'd notice any significant performance drop.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 14, 2017)

Just going to refund it and grab a normal SSD speed non-nvme m.2 drive. I had an Intel one like that and it never broke 30 celsius, also, I think it booted faster, but it might just be placebo.  Yeah screw this.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 14, 2017)

lynx29 said:


> Just going to refund it and grab a normal SSD speed non-nvme m.2 drive. I had an Intel one like that and it never broke 30 celsius, also, I think it booted faster, but it might just be placebo.  Yeah screw this.



Also IIRC Samsung's "regular" *SSD's* have a higher TBW/better warranty.


----------



## Ramo1203 (Nov 14, 2017)

The 960 EVO can get toasty but you should check if that temperature reading is right. 102°C seems just way TOO high.
Try to read the temperature with another tool. Samsung Magician, HWmonitor, CrystalDiskInfo are good tools.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 14, 2017)

Ramo1203 said:


> The 960 EVO can get toasty but you should check if that temperature reading is right. 102°C seems just way TOO high.
> Try to read the temperature with another tool.


good point. Id try this too...perhaps its own software...hwmonitor...something else.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 14, 2017)

My Sammy 960 Evo 250GB sits under the GPU in my main desktop, and right now it is idling at 29C using AIDA64 to see temps.

I second/third using another application to see what it says.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 15, 2017)

sneekypeet said:


> My Sammy 960 Evo 250GB sits under the GPU in my main desktop, and right now it is idling at 29C using AIDA64 to see temps.
> 
> I second/third using another application to see what it says.


I hate to sound like an idiot here guys, but what other application can I use?  HWINFO is the same company HWmonitor from what I understand, and I am not sure what else there is. and HWINFO does show good temps on the first sensor for the evo, but for some reason it has two sensors for the EVO on HWINFO, another program will probably just show me the first one, and hence good temps. not sure why HWINFO even shows this


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 15, 2017)

You could try the demo of AIDA64, but it is likely it may not show. Open Hardware Monitor is another, but as mentioned, you may want to look to Samsung and see what they offer to read temps. This page may help. http://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/minisite/ssd/product/consumer/960pro.html


----------



## EdInk (Nov 15, 2017)

sneekypeet said:


> My Sammy 960 Evo 250GB sits under the GPU in my main desktop, and right now it is idling at 29C using AIDA64 to see temps.
> 
> I second/third using another application to see what it says.


OP Installed his 960 Evo in a laptop though. airflow issues creep up already.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 15, 2017)

lynx29 said:


> Hello, I put a 960 evo in my laptop last week, HWINFO has drive temp and drive temp 2 as two diff readouts.
> 
> drive 1 never goes above 70 celsius when gaming, but drive temp 2 hits 102 celsius (i am only talking about 1 m.2 here, i only own one m.2 drive) so why is it giving me to temperature readouts, and why are they so far apart in number...
> 
> should i refund and just grab a reg ssd to keep temps cool?


 To me, although scary, those temperatures sound about right for an install in a laptop, unfortunately. One temp should be the controller (the hotter one), while the other is likely the memory or the PCB close to memory.

And yeah, I mean, that's crazy-hot, and if true, is only going to heat your other bits up. My 950 PRO is commonly @ 65c+ under load, measured with an IR thermometer. I don't trust software temperature read-outs.


You know, I'd contact Samsung support directly and see what they say about this. Maybe those temps are fine.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Nov 15, 2017)

For *TEMP* reading try *SPECCY* from *Piriform*:  *http://www.piriform.com/download*


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 15, 2017)

Here is a direct link to the speccy page. 
http://www.piriform.com/speccy/download


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 16, 2017)

Hey guys, I just wanted to let you know I bought a EK Nickel Plated heatsink for this drive, I couldn't install it right with the clips it came with so I just took some electrical tape and wound it around it real tight. Well, anyways, it worked. VRm temps went from 103 Celsius to 59 max, and the main HWINFO sensor went from 70 max down to 50 max.

lol, HWINFO was indeed reporting right all along, looks like my laptop just needed some protection for it.


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 17, 2017)

lynx29 said:


> so I just took some electrical tape and wound it around it real tight.



Get some thermal glue, jeapers


lol I remember people were saying stuff like "wth  would you need with a heatsync on a dang M.2

''
and I was like  but but them dang M.2 really do need heatsyncs......
*
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/awsome-m-2-ssd-cooler.231339/*


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 17, 2017)

DRDNA said:


> Get some thermal glue, jeapers
> 
> 
> lol I remember people were saying stuff like "wth  would you need with a heatsync on a dang M.2
> ...



I'm happy with the electrical tape for now haha, meh. maybe in the future when i change the paste out.

and yeah I am surprised Samsung doesn't ship this with a tiny heatsink and tiny thermal pad on top... it really does need it, haha.


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 17, 2017)

Had Samsung 951 and it was really hot. Had no heatsink tho.


----------



## Frick (Nov 17, 2017)

Electrical tape is the devils invention.

That heatsink and SSD will be all sticky and extremely unpleasant when you remove the tape. There is only one circumstance when it is ok to use it and that is when wiring wires together and even then you should also solder or crimp them as well and the shrinktube them.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 17, 2017)

I'm using a heatsink on mine and PCIE adapter, thermal pads on both! sides on my 950Pro so it doesn't bend also. Hardly breaks 60C ever.


----------

